# HELP! I have a VPS problem! (It's been 2 days since my last order)



## KuJoe (Jul 4, 2015)

Not a technical problem but a psychological one. My name is Joe and I'm addicted to VPSs.  I knew I had a problem when last night I was going through my Paypal account and found 3 VPSs I ordered last month that I never logged into, so I decided to throw this site together (it's kinda like my KToYS script except it gives me an actual view of what the VPS is doing and helps me determine whether I want to renew it or not).

http://status.jgz.pw/(only my linux VPSs and excluding all of the sponsored VPSs except one).

So anybody else have any list like this they want to share for those of us who like seeing lots of server stats/info?


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 4, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> My name is Joe and I'm addicted to VPSs.


The AA meeting has started.

I do have to say I find this quite strange, as every server of VPS I ever bought had a predefined purpose.


----------



## telephone (Jul 4, 2015)

@KuJoe If you've never found yourself hiding from debt collectors, maxing out 10+ credit cards, and pawning off household appliances then you're still fine B).

As @HBAndrei mentioned, if you don't need a VPS then don't order it... Although I'm guilty of doing this too.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 4, 2015)

> HELP! I have a VPS problem! (It's been 2 days since my last order)



I thought I had my VPS problem under control but then LeaseWeb lowered the regular price for their 1GB to $4.95/€4.95 and on top of that they are having a 40% off sale this weekend, so under $3/€3 for something that's not in Buffalo and isn't down for weeks at a time...tempting but only if I can find a use for it.  I've also been tempted to buy another 1GB €1 ArubaCloud VMware VPS (note: the one I have in their Tier IV IT-1 DC is one of the most stable VPS's I've ever owned),


Aside from those two temptations, my VPS addiction has been treated and my idling VPS count is largely a thing of the past.  Gone are the days when I had a dozen (or more...much more...) idling cheapo VPS. Everything I have now is in use.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 4, 2015)

I think I only have 2 VPSs actually idling and not in use (set to cancel at the end of the billing period), the rest are used for either my http://chk2.net or https://afreecloud.com projects.


----------



## reckless (Jul 4, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I thought I had my VPS problem under control but then LeaseWeb lowered the regular price for their 1GB to $4.95/€4.95 and on top of that they are having a 40% off sale this weekend, so under $3/€3 for something that's not in Buffalo and isn't down for weeks at a time...tempting but only if I can find a use for it.  I've also been tempted to buy another 1GB €1 ArubaCloud VMware VPS (note: the one I have in their Tier IV IT-1 DC is one of the most stable VPS's I've ever owned),
> 
> 
> Aside from those two temptations, my VPS addiction has been treated and my idling VPS count is largely a thing of the past.  Gone are the days when I had a dozen (or more...much more...) idling cheapo VPS. Everything I have now is in use.


I'm addicted to buying Leaseweb VPSes!!! I bought their 1CPU/1GB one back during their 50% off sale months ago so $3.50/month and I loved it so much I bought a 2CPU/2GB one for $9.60/month(I think?) and now during this 40% off sale I couldn't stop my addiction and ended up buying their 4 CPU/4GB one for $17.97/month - these things have been rock solid for me.

-edit- I just saw what you meant about them lowering the price...and totally caved and bought another 2CPU/2GB and it came out to $5.97/month


----------



## sleddog (Jul 4, 2015)

reckless said:


> I'm addicted to buying Leaseweb VPSes!!! I bought their 1CPU/1GB one back during their 50% off sale months ago so $3.50/month and I loved it so much I bought a 2CPU/2GB one for $9.60/month(I think?) and now during this 40% off sale I couldn't stop my addiction and ended up buying their 4 CPU/4GB one for $17.97/month - these things have been rock solid for me.


Did you order for the US? If so, where did it get deployed? Their datacenter list show CA and VA, but the order form only has "US". I'd order one if I could get it in VA....


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 4, 2015)

LoL, this thread was (jokingly) supposed to be like an AA meeting but then @DomainBop brought in a keg and so many coins went out the window.


----------



## reckless (Jul 5, 2015)

sleddog said:


> Did you order for the US? If so, where did it get deployed? Their datacenter list show CA and VA, but the order form only has "US". I'd order one if I could get it in VA....


It will get deployed in Virginia (specifically Manassas, VA) - I used http://leaseweb.us- it will automatically default to the Virginia datacenter if you're ordering in the US - Use promocode: SAVE40 for 40% off

It's funny because I pass by their Manassas datacenter every day on the way to work and never realized it was a datacenter .


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> http://status.jgz.pw/(only my linux VPSs and excluding all of the sponsored VPSs except one).


Do you have plans to make this script available?  I like the information provided in such and yeah, super cool glance view.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jul 5, 2015)

@drmike

From the status page:



> What software are you using for all of this?
> 
> For the server communication I'm using an extremely hacked version of scrd (the one on GitHub hasn't been updated in 4 years and the developer stole a lot of money from us so I do not recommend using it). The website is some custom code I've beenbuilding for the past few years.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Do you have plans to make this script available?  I like the information provided in such and yeah, super cool glance view.


I've been wanting to release this script on my GitHub for a while but the problem is that the daemon I use for the servers is very specific to my servers so I'd need to hack it to make it more universal but unfortunately the daemon is written in python and I know just enough python to edit the script to make it work for me (and I really don't want to learn python right now when I need to focus on learning PHP as others have pointed out).

I could always ditch the python deamon and use SSH or HTTP instead, but then there will be some security concerns or the monitored VPS will need to run a webserver which neither is ideal.


----------



## willie (Jul 6, 2015)

I think I have a dozen or so but most of them are super cheap (low end spirit).  My "real" stuff is mostly storage and computation rather than public-facing services, and that stuff is mostly on a Hetzner dedi.


----------



## mikeyur (Jul 7, 2015)

Uggh. I have too many, and just bought 2 more from KuJoe before seeing this thread.

I'd also be interested in the monitoring script, if I need to fumble around and learn some python I'm up for it.

I have this page up listing a few (not nearly all) of my VPS's/dedis: http://myuptime.rocks - just using OpenStatusPage which pulls from the UptimeRobot api.


----------

